# Golden Sabre feeding problems



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone had feeding problems with Remington Golden Saber 230 grain 45ACP?

I shot some this past weekend and they didn't feed worth a crap. My Taurus 24/7 OSS had just fed 100 rounds of American Eagle. I switched to the Golden Sabre and they failed to feed. They almost appeared to be too long and would stick on the feed ramp. I had to manually feed most of them. 

I then switched to Federal 230 grain HST's and had no problems feeding two magazines full.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's the gun not the ammo. Some guns will choke on certain ammo. Which is why you should always try it out before you buy a lot of a certain ammo or use it for SD.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Try another brand. I have read some people claiming to have trouble with golden sabers - typically 1911s, though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Either polish the pistol's feed ramp and barrel hood, or have a good gunsmith do these jobs.
Then your gun will feed anything, and do it reliably.

This is an easy, do-it-yourself job. If you're interested, ask me and I'll give you instructions.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I think I will just stay away from the Golden Sabers. The gun feeds my carry ammo, Winchester Ranger Talons, just fine.


----------

